# Critique for asoiaf piece



## minkaloo

Hi, I already posted this on my last thread but I wasn't sure if anyone was listening to the right song so here it is.


__
https://soundcloud.com/django95%2Frhaegars-song


----------



## Proms Fanatic

This is pleasant enough, sounds like something from Final Fantasy or something!

However I just couldn't really objectively assess your piece as it just kept reminding me of this section of Jupiter from the Planets Suite by Gustav Holst starting at ~2:58


----------



## minkaloo

Proms Fanatic said:


> This is pleasant enough, sounds like something from Final Fantasy or something!
> 
> However I just couldn't really objectively assess your piece as it just kept reminding me of this section of Jupiter from the Planets Suite by Gustav Holst starting at ~2:58


Oh my gosh, you're right  Dammit. Just when I thought of a nice melody!


----------



## Proms Fanatic

It was a nice melody, but there's always the problem that you've got 500+ years of music that you have to be unique from, a very difficult task!

I have zero musical/compositional ability so I can't really give you any constructive criticism/suggestions on how to improve.


----------



## nikola

It's nice composition. It would be interesting that you work it out slightly more. I don't think that anyone must be that unique. It's hard to be unique after so many musical centuries. It's enough to be good


----------



## minkaloo

nikola said:


> It's nice composition. It would be interesting that you work it out slightly more. I don't think that anyone must be that unique. It's hard to be unique after so many musical centuries. It's enough to be good


I'm just afraid that one day I might get sued for accidentally copying a melody from a song if I ever get a career as a composer, like that robin thicke incident D:


----------



## nikola

minkaloo said:


> I'm just afraid that one day I might get sued for accidentally copying a melody from a song if I ever get a career as a composer, like that robin thicke incident D:


There are always chances that you will steal something by accident, but if you steal on purpose like some of them are doing, that's actually pretty much bad. For example what Tyler Bates has done with '300' movie. He stole many pieces of other composers and mostly pieces that are actually good on that 300 soundtrack. 
I would be really ashamed for doing something like that. 
These days it's always possible to compose something that already exist in some similar form or that we even heard it somewhere and forgot about it. But still, that should not keep you away from composing. 
I remember that even Morricone made similar composition to some Italian song that he never heard before and he admitted that part of the melody is same, but he said that he certanly didn't hear that song ever before. 
Something like that can happen.


----------



## Mahlerian

It doesn't sound close enough to Jupiter to be plagiarism; it's only the first three notes and some of the rhythm that are the same, and other than that yours is different.

The comparison to video game music is apt in that this doesn't sound much like a classical piece, but no matter what style of music you write in (and you can write in whichever style of music you like), you should probably include more harmonic variety rather than cycling through the same progression repeatedly. Even most successful pop and rock songs change it up with a few different progressions over the course of a piece in order to help define sections and provide interest.

If you want to write classical music specifically, you're also going to need to work on thinking less in terms of chord progressions and more in terms of individual voices. Some of the rhythms seem awkward. Also, it seems like it ends on a half cadence, rather than a full cadence, so if you're going for a conclusive-sounding ending, you didn't achieve it.

Keep working at it, and you'll improve.


----------



## dzc4627

i immediately thought jupiter as well... hahaha. like it actually sounds like an arranged version of it.


----------

